# Coldstream Pilsner



## therook (22/8/08)

Just trying a Coldstream Pilsner for the first time and must say this is an excellent beer . I'm not normally a Pilsner drinker but i will be drinking this again

Top drop Coldstream brewers :icon_chickcheers: 

Rook


----------



## fraser_john (22/8/08)

therook said:


> Just trying a Coldstream Pilsner for the first time and must say this is an excellent beer . I'm not normally a Pilsner drinker but i will be drinking this again
> 
> Top drop Coldstream brewers :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Rook



:icon_offtopic: Lucky bugger, drinkin at lunch time again.....and me no longer workin in Melbourne!


----------



## brendo (22/8/08)

Yeah it is a top drop - great on tap at the brewery - can't beat brewery fresh ;0)

Brendo


----------



## therook (22/8/08)

fraser_john said:


> :icon_offtopic: Lucky bugger, drinkin at lunch time again.....and me no longer workin in Melbourne!



What do you mean lunch time John, i'm having a beer at work, building my stir plate and watching the olympics at the same time....... and getting paid

Rook


----------



## fraser_john (22/8/08)

therook said:


> What do you mean lunch time John, i'm having a beer at work, building my stir plate and watching the olympics at the same time....... and getting paid
> 
> Rook



Ah, that must be you in the background

http://home.in.tum.de/~holmerm/fotos/NewZe...s_keg-stand.jpg


----------



## Fents (23/8/08)

If im correct these guys are orig from kellybrook winery in wonga park just outside of warrandyte. i got married at kellybrook in april this year. they saw we had goat pale ales and urquells so they shouted us a couple of sixpacks of their pale ale im pretty sure it was. such a nice beer made by such nice people, loved it.


----------



## mitto68 (24/8/08)

I live about ten minutes away so it has become a bit of a regular spot for us. Quite nice beer and the food's not bad either.


----------



## Wonderwoman (28/1/09)

I just visited coldstream brewery on the weekend - I hadn't tried any of their beers before and I was very impressed! 

Unfortunately I was the designated driver, so I only got a small tasting of each beer (and cider) at the brewery but we did get a six pack take-away that I got to enjoy later that evening. 

The summer ale - only on tap - was probably my favourite. The cider was also very tasty and at 6 or 7% very good for catching up quickly to my partner who'd been drinking all day while I drove!

the set up there is really nice - I imagine it would be a good place to eat - and the staff were very friendly, unlike Hargreaves hill which we stopped at as well. The setup at Hargreaves was a bit on the pretentious side. It was a far less enjoyable stop despite the fact that we have both been big fans of Hargreaves hill pale ale for a few years now.


----------



## Katherine (28/1/09)

Any body know where it can be found in Perth... Rook recommended it awhile ago! Can't find it!


----------



## brendo (28/1/09)

Katie said:


> Any body know where it can be found in Perth... Rook recommended it awhile ago! Can't find it!



You could always email them and see if they are stocked anywhere...

[email protected]

I can't say I have ever seen it outside the brewery - mind you it is only 20 mins up the road for me, so I tend to only look for it there...

Brendo


----------



## Katherine (28/1/09)

brendo said:


> You could always email them and see if they are stocked anywhere...
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...



Cheers... though Im thinking wrong beer now... I think it was the Murray's Pilsner!


----------



## Wonderwoman (28/1/09)

I just checked the list of outlets on their website (http://www.coldstreambrewery.com.au/outlets.html) apparently they only supply places in victoria


----------



## Katherine (28/1/09)

wonderwoman said:


> I just checked the list of outlets on their website (http://www.coldstreambrewery.com.au/outlets.html) apparently they only supply places in victoria



Bummer... I find that alot... It annoys me... I only live 10 minutes from Jandakot Liquor (which is 4 times the size now) they have a lot of international beer and all the Australian mega swill but no other Australian craft brew. I like Australian beer... Belgium Beer isnt my thing...

Katie ducks for cover! :lol:


----------



## Wonderwoman (28/1/09)

Katie said:


> Bummer... I find that alot... It annoys me... I only live 10 minutes from Jandakot Liquor (which is 4 times the size now) they have a lot of international beer and all the Australian mega swill but no other Australian craft brew. I like Australian beer... Belgium Beer isnt my thing...
> 
> Katie ducks for cover! :lol:



maybe it's time for a holiday/brewery tour of the eastern states?


----------



## Katherine (28/1/09)

wonderwoman said:


> maybe it's time for a holiday/brewery tour of the eastern states?



Yeah, VIC and SA are on the cards....


----------

